# Homemade PVC/Cloth Ground Blind



## lginga (Sep 24, 2010)

In the last couple of years there was a post where someone had a great plan for a 3 sided blind/screen out of PVC  and cloth.  This was ideal for deer or turkey.  The plan was pencil drawn, very detailed and had a very good hinge design for easy folding.  I have done a 1000 searches and can't turn it up.  Does anyone remember this?  Any help is greatly appreciated. lginga


----------



## badkarma (Dec 1, 2010)

I would be interested in seeing this design myself.


----------



## lginga (Dec 1, 2010)

And I have had no luck.  I just need to stumble on it again.  Thanks for reading my post.  
lginga


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Dec 3, 2010)

I think I remember it but did not save it ether.....

You can make a  light weight temp blind by cutting 3 pieces
of bamboo about 1" in diameter and 28' long.....Sharpen one end to
stick in the ground and make a slit in the topside to attach the
light weight camo fabric blind you can find a Wally World....
One piece of bamboo on each side and one in the center of your set up....


----------



## dog1 (Dec 3, 2010)

*blind*

I made my blind out of the metal stands they use at funerals to hold wreaths etc.  I found a bunch of them on the ground at a dumpster.  There's 2 sizes and have 3 legs.  I cut them apart and tie my blind material to them.  I also sharpen  them so they push into the dirt easy.  dog1


----------



## old blue dog (Dec 14, 2010)

I have thought about this as well and it makes sense. Kinda got it figured out in my head but have never tried to make one myself.


----------



## JohnK (Dec 15, 2010)

your man turned up today: Kentucykeith on here
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=590005
On further review that is emt not pvc so maybe not your guy, the blind looks cool anyway


----------



## lginga (Dec 16, 2010)

*That's it!*



JohnK said:


> your man turned up today: Kentucykeith on here
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=590005
> On further review that is emt not pvc so maybe not your guy, the blind looks cool anyway


That's it. Kentucky Keith, F. Beach, FLA is the man!  Good Job...Planning on retirement and will build a couple. Might put them in GOTO places and then move them as necessary. Thanks.


----------

